# Pork loin



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

Tried to decide what to do bit different for diner today as it was my only day off. (Yesterday was our 35th anniversary.) I decided to do a smoked pork loin.
I didn't use any spices other than to rub it with brown sugar. The wood was semi-dry maple from the neighbors yard.

I also did taters and carots in foil on the Q and it was all a big success. The pork was so nice and tender.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Sounds great and Happy Anniversary


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Good simple meal Bob. Bet it tasted even better.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Good Deal! Happy Anniversary!


----------

